
Google Pay Hidden Privacy Settings - Forbo
https://pay.google.com/payments/u/0/home?page=privacySettings#privacySettings:
======
marcusjt
Also if you notice that your address is wrong/old like I did then you can't
change it on that screen, it says to "contact us" and after 15 mins of very
slow support chat, I eventually was given the URL to edit my details, which
I'll share here to save everyone else the time & hassle of finding it:

[https://support.google.com/pay/contact/bvid_infochange](https://support.google.com/pay/contact/bvid_infochange)

------
m-p-3
Thanks for sharing!

